# January 2015 Pregnancy Watch!



## Lanfear333

I have decided to start the thread for this month since it's my birth month. I will start off with my testing date at January 14.

*January 1

January 2

January 3

January 4

January 5

January 6

January 7
AugustBride6 

January 8
GalvanBaby 

January 9

January 10

January 11

January 12
dojenstein ?
penelopejones 

January 13
skweek35 ?
vonn 

January 14
Lanfear333 

January 15

January 16
Gypsey4 ?
Leti 

January 17
tryingfora2nd

January 18
Aliop
JJay

January 19

January 20

January 21

January 22

January 23

January 24

January 25
Bluefairy1

January 26

January 27

January 28
Bluefairy1

January 29

January 30

January 31
Wish2BMom
nessaw*

Comment with your date and I will add you.
:dust: to all!


----------



## Leti

Thank you for doing this Lan,!

I will be testing Jan 16th. Good luck and baby dust for 2015!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thanks for this, lan!! :dust:
I'll be testing, oh......let's say 1/31. Bringin' up the rear of the month!


----------



## skweek35

HI can you add me for testing on Jan 13th please 
:dust: to all!!


----------



## Gypsey4

Thanks Lan! Will you put me down to test 1/16. Thanks!

Baby dust to all :dust:


----------



## Vonn

Thanks so much for doing this, Lanfear! When's your birthday?

Please add me in on January 13. Thanks!

:dust::dust:


----------



## nessaw

Thanks lan. Am due now but think am still on weirdy long post mc cycles so am just on the sidelines cheering you all on. Good luck all.x


----------



## AugustBride6

You can put me down for Jan 7th. 

I tested this morning and got a :bfn: My temp is still up so hopefully I will get some pink lines tomorrow or Wednesday!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks Lanfear! Can you put me down for Jan. 7! Just 2 more days!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Though, I might end up testing tomorrow morning just for fun. I had to convince myself not to POAS today. LOL


----------



## Bluefairy1

Thanks lanfear. It is my birthday month too!

Can you put me down for the 25th for now but that may change as o is all over the place.


----------



## GalvanBaby

It is my DD's birthday month and my OH's birthday month! Fx we get to celebrate all these birthdays with BFPs!!


----------



## jessiecat

Cheering you all on! Our December thread had a measly 6% success rate. Hopefully Jan 2015 can hit at least 10%! Fingers crossed!! <3 <3


----------



## dojenstein

Yeah for testing threads! It's my birthday month too (I'm the 25th). 

I'm a major POAS addict. I should own stock in FRER's. Thanks goodness on my paycheck for Wondfos. 

I'm 1 DPO today so I think I will do my first test on January 12th. I wanted to do the 13th but I'm too superstitious.


----------



## Aliop

I am TTC #4, testing 18th Jan. Good luck to all :happydance:


----------



## penelopejones

I'm testing Jan. 12 if AF doesn't show. 

Ok if I join? I migrated over from the regular TWW threads, which are a bit demoralizing. Like "Oh, I've been NTNP for two weeks and BFP!!!" 

Um, not quite so easy for those of us who are over 35!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Welcome Penelope! I was in those before, but after about 6 months there, I was ready for change even though I was only 33 at the time. LOL


----------



## wishfulmom15

Trying to conceive...I don't really know the baby lingo...My husband and I just got married in November and we have been trying since then. no such luck for december...we are now trying this month. any advice of what to do? I have an ovulation calendar and should be ovulating yesterday/today according to the calendar? I'm very impatient and want to test right away! haha but I know that won't help anything. Any advice when to test?


----------



## penelopejones

I'd wait until you are close to when you think you'll get your period to test. Like, maybe a day or two before. The tests are most accurate the day of your missed period.


----------



## AugustBride6

13dpo...bfn. Just waiting for the witch to show.


----------



## Leti

Oh No AugustBride6!!!! I'm still hoping you don't get the witch, your temps are still up...


----------



## Lanfear333

Vonn said:


> Thanks so much for doing this, Lanfear! When's your birthday?
> 
> Please add me in on January 13. Thanks!
> 
> :dust::dust:

My Birthday is the 21st. I will be 36. This is our 15th cycle ttc.


----------



## Wish2BMom

so funny you said that, Penelope! I found the same - 'I'm 19 and we've been trying for... and I just got my BFP' WHAT?! I just can't relate to that crew anymore, nor could I have ever related to them, I guess!


----------



## Leti

I also get more happy when I see someone getting their BFP after trying for a while. It gives me hope and you feel you kind of know them.


----------



## nessaw

Famous last words in my last post-af showed today. Will prob test 31st lanfear.


----------



## Lanfear333

nessaw said:


> Famous last words in my last post-af showed today. Will prob test 31st lanfear.

Added nessaw.

And yes, ladies. The under 30 crowd is just a bit much for me to handle, also.


----------



## GalvanBaby

10dpo and BFN. I know it is early, so I am going to wait until Thursday to test again at 12dpo. I doubt there will be anything, because as soon as HCG starts in my system I feel it. I start feeling nauseous. I have with each and every pregnancy, so I doubt it will change. So not getting my hopes for anything different, so now official test date will be Jan 8. LOL


----------



## Lanfear333

I have updated your date Galvan.

August, those temps though! Still nice and high.


----------



## AugustBride6

I know! Maybe my thermometer is stupid :haha:


----------



## Lanfear333

Or maybe those tests you're taking are stupid! FX for you.


----------



## Vonn

AugustBride--Your chart definitely looks triphasic. I know that's no guarantee, that some get that jump even when not pg, but still it's a change from your pattern last month. I hope those bfns change to a bfp in the next couple days!

(Selfishly I am also hoping to see your IUI work on the first try, as we did IUI for the first time this month as well and I'd love to repeat your success)


----------



## AugustBride6

Thanks! There's nothing to do but sit and wait:coffee:

Don't you just love ttc via IUI, it's just soooo romantic!

FX'd for you too!


----------



## Leti

Vonn said:


> AugustBride--Your chart definitely looks triphasic. I know that's no guarantee, that some get that jump even when not pg, but still it's a change from your pattern last month. I hope those bfns change to a bfp in the next couple days!
> 
> (Selfishly I am also hoping to see your IUI work on the first try, as we did IUI for the first time this month as well and I'd love to repeat your success)

Me three!!:haha::haha:


----------



## Leti

AugustBride6 said:


> Thanks! There's nothing to do but sit and wait:coffee:
> 
> Don't you just love ttc via IUI, it's just soooo romantic!
> 
> FX'd for you too!

I was going to joke when the Dr. was done and ask for a cigarette.... :blush: but then decided not to. 

It is soo weird. You kind of feel it is not you DH Pregnancy (if it happens)


----------



## AugustBride6

Leti you are cracking me up!

We did ours on Christmas Eve and DH had to work. He came to the dr office, did his deed and left. I had our youngest with me so I had the IUI with her sitting next to me :haha: What do ya do:shrug:


----------



## Wish2BMom

me four!! I'm hoping this is directly where the RE goes in our appt on 1/19. IUI or bust!

oh lord, August - how old is your youngest that was with you?? 'we're just making your sibling, honey - go read some Highlights...'


----------



## Vonn

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

You three are cracking me up!


----------



## Kpme

Hi everyone, I'm planning to test on Sat the 10th if AF doesn't show before then...could be any day now but I haven't tested yet!


----------



## JJay

Please can you add me for 18th x


----------



## AugustBride6

My youngest is 9. I told her this is what she has to look forward to later in life so enjoy the 3rd grade.:haha:


----------



## Gypsey4

You guys are cracking me up :laugh2:


----------



## Kpme

Nevermind! AF arrived today! I am out!


----------



## AugustBride6

BFN this morning and had a slight temp drop. I am officially done POAS, mostly because I am out :haha:


----------



## Fezzle

I'm just joining to cheer you all on! Hopefully I'll be able to join the Feb testing thread. I'm just waiting for AF now who should be here by Sat.


----------



## Lanfear333

You all are great. Hilarious.

I will get you added JJay.

Nice to see you Fezzle.


----------



## Wish2BMom

AugustBride6 said:


> My youngest is 9. I told her this is what she has to look forward to later in life so enjoy the 3rd grade.:haha:

:rofl: hysterical! I can tell you're a good mom!
I'm sorry for your temp drop today and bfn again - big hugs.

kpme - said this in the other thread too but still sorry for your AF. booooooo

fez - thanks for the cheers!

VONN! your temp spike! FX'ed!:thumbup:


----------



## Leti

Kpme, sorry for af :hugs:
AugustBride6, I'm still hoping you get a late BFP
Fezzle, thanks for the cheers!

AFM, 5dpiui, time can not pass by more slowly.:coffee:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Cycle #40, 12dpo, and BFN. :( AF is due tomorrow.


----------



## Leti

Sorry about BFN GalvanBaby :(


----------



## AugustBride6

Darn it Galvan :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

ughhhhhh so sorry, Galvan....:hugs:


----------



## Gypsey4

So sorry Galvan. :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Just wanted to Pop in and wish u all luck :dust:

I don't think I will be testing this month as I haven't really gotten my cycle back from my last loss!! :(

GL!!!


----------



## AugustBride6

I'm out, moving on to next month. DH was very emotional last night. I felt horrible because it was the first time he really broke down over this. Selfishly, it was comforting to know that I'm not the only one on the emotion rollercoaster.


----------



## Leti

:hugs: Sorry again August.


----------



## penelopejones

So sorry August. I'm with you. Got a BFN today at 12-13 dpo. No AF yet, but I'm not holding my breath. Last night I had an awful, graphic dream in which I miscarried a baby. Shows where my subconscious is at. Trying to remain positive but it is tough being disappointed month after month. :hugs:

I took a digi EPT and actually took it apart to see what the test strip looked like. I thought I saw the faintest of faint lines on it but it was probably an evap. I figure I'll just wait a few more days and test again if AF doesn't show.


----------



## AugustBride6

Penelope...I had a very similar dream lastnight. How crazy is that! It was horrible, I couldn't go back to sleep. I'm running on coffee today :thumbup:


----------



## penelopejones

That is weird. The dream was so bizarre.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am right there with you, AugustBride. AF got me early this morning. I think I am going to NTNP for a few months and then try another IUI or just wait and do IVF. Not sure, yet. One thing I know for sure is that I am almost burned out of TTC. March will be 3 years. This is cycle 41. 

We have a lot going on right now, I am behind in school again, we are staring a business, I am trying to finish up my kids 3rd quarter homeschool planning, and dealing with immigration. All this stress doesn't help TTC either I know, so it is time to get real and stop actual TTC until things slow down around here. Hopefully, NTNP will work again, but this time give us our rainbow baby.


----------



## Leti

Sorry Galvan. I'm right there with you with the wait. But I feel I can't afford a break bc my clock is ticking. Hope NTNP works for you.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm so sorry, girls! :hugs:


----------



## penelopejones

So sorry, Galvan and Leti. It's so frustrating, isn't it?


----------



## dojenstein

Hi ladies. So I broke down at 6DPO and tested. Obviously BFN. I can't believe I couldn't hold out like 3 more days. I'm slowly losing it this cycle. I just can't handle the obsessing and disappointment. Sorry to vent here. 

Anyway, I hope everyone is doing better and we see some BFP's!!!!

:)


----------



## penelopejones

I know how you feel. It is so hard to wait and wait. Last cycle I was late and probably took at least 12 hpts (all negative). This month I've managed to wait until 12 dpo bfn:) but it is still excruciating just waiting for AF to show.


----------



## Leti

My temp dropped today way too low. :( not feeling very optimistic


----------



## penelopejones

Sorry Leti. :( 

I had a tiny tiny bit of spotting today so I think :af: is probably on her way tomorrow, which is when AF is due.


----------



## Wish2BMom

you're back up, leti! FX'ed!!


----------



## AugustBride6

Wooohooo, Leti!!:happydance:


----------



## JJay

Leti fxed that's an implantation dip!


----------



## Leti

Thank you ladies, hopefully it was only implantation dip. So nervous!


----------



## Lanfear333

The stupid :witch: got me this morning. I only had an 11 day LP and a 24 day cycle. Too short. Back on the B6 I go. I will update the list soon with the BFNs.


----------



## Leti

:hugs: Sorry Lan


----------



## AugustBride6

Darn it Lan :hugs:

This thread is due for some BFP's!!


----------



## Gypsey4

So sorry Lan. I hate the witch. 

Leti lots of baby dust you way! Let's hope that's an implantation dip. :dust:

I am just hanging out here 7 days po. :coffee:


----------



## Lanfear333

Thanks ladies. It's way lighter than it normally is. I have slow starter this month apparently. I haven't changed FF yet because I'm waiting to see her full ugly face. Right now she's sort of just peeking around the corner.


----------



## Sis4Us

U might need extra P LAN have u been tested?? My cycles where short and light before getting P!! Big :hugs:

FX Leti!!


----------



## Vonn

I'm out too. AF came yesterday evening. Boo! 

Good thing is that I had zero days of spotting, just several hours. I used to have up to 4 days of spotting before AF. 

Bad thing is that my luteal phase was only 10 days long. Pregnancy not possible with that. It had gone up to 12 days for a few months so I thought the acupuncture & herbs & supplements & progesterone & increased thyroid meds were improving that. Dang it!

Leti--I am hoping that at least one of us will get a BFP with the first IUI. You're the only one left! GL!


----------



## Lanfear333

Vonn-I was told any less than 10 is bad, but 10 and up is ok. But I understand the concern. Mine was only 11 this time, and I feel off put by that fact.

Sis- my P is nice and high. It was over 19 when I had my tests done.

I am not sure what to think right now. DH and I bd'd last night and I noticed a tinge of color when I went to clean up. Then I saw a little more this morning when I went to the bathroom. I put a tampon in after my shower, but it had hardly anything. Now I'm wearing a panty liner and everything has seemed to come to a stop. I didn't have implant bleeding with DS, and I've heard it's actually really rare. I don't know what the heck to make of this at all. I'm not really cramping either. I guess I just wait and see...


----------



## Leti

Thank you for you wishes Vonn, hope you are right!! FXd

Lan, it means you are not out yet. you planning on testing?


----------



## Lanfear333

Not unless the spotting stops. I'm pretty sure it's just a slow starter. My temps kind of tell the story.


----------



## JJay

My LP is always 10 or 11 days. I Got pregnant after 5 months ttc with DD and 2 months TTC with DS so in my experience 10 days was fine. With both I got quite early BFPs 10dpo with DD and 8dpo with DS. 

Fingers crossed we see some BFPS this month x


----------



## penelopejones

Sorry, Vonn. 

Lan: I'm having the same thing. CD32 and very light spotting. AF was due today but sometimes I have a 33 day cycle. I often get a day or two of spotting, but I also had spotting for 2-3 days when I was pregnant with my daughter so it is hard to count myself out. I wish :af: would just get here if that's her plan so I can move on to February. 

Leti: FX!

Update: Took an hpt tonight and :bfn:. Is there a February thread?


----------



## Lanfear333

Not yet. Feel free to start it, though you're welcome to hang out here until the end of the month!


----------



## Wish2BMom

lan - FX'ed for you that it was implantation but I don't know what to make of your temps...

leti - I see you dropped again but you could spike again tomorrow! 

vonn - I'm so sorry AF got you! I am rooting for all of the first IUIs, my first RE appointment is Monday.

Penelope - how are things with you today?

we need some BFPs!!!


----------



## Leti

Thank you Wish2BMom, good luck with your appointment. Go with your list of questions in a piece of paper!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hmmmm - great idea, leti. Sheesh - what are good questions? I usually don't have questions until I get a little bit of info....


----------



## penelopejones

:af: got me officially today. 

I hope someone gets some good news soon!


----------



## penelopejones

Wish2BMom said:


> hmmmm - great idea, leti. Sheesh - what are good questions? I usually don't have questions until I get a little bit of info....

Are you just looking into IUI? How did you get to this point? 

I'm planning to make some calls this week, since we've been trying for 10 months now with no luck.


----------



## Sis4Us

I did the February thread last year and we had quite a few BFPs including myself so I can do February this year if u guys would like!! 

Just let me know I should be testing then I think :shrug:


----------



## Wish2BMom

penelopejones said:


> Wish2BMom said:
> 
> 
> hmmmm - great idea, leti. Sheesh - what are good questions? I usually don't have questions until I get a little bit of info....
> 
> Are you just looking into IUI? How did you get to this point?
> 
> I'm planning to make some calls this week, since we've been trying for 10 months now with no luck.Click to expand...

I'd prefer it if the recommendation based on all of our data/test results comes out to IUI, but we'll see. I'm assuming they'll make the proper recommendation of a path based on that info? We've been trying for a year now with no luck at all. I'm 39, have clear tests, DH's SA results are 'fair' and I've already gone an additional 6 months longer than recommended before getting this process going, so...it's go time!


----------



## Vonn

Wish--When do you go to the RE? I can't recall when your appt is. So, did your gyn/gp run a bunch of tests for you or did the RE, and this is the follow up? GL!

Penelope--How long did it take to conceive your DD? She's super cute, btw!

Sis--Very generous of you to offer to do the next thread, thanks so much! Where are you at in the process? Actively TTC right now?

We need some GL charms around here, ladies!!:dust:


----------



## Sis4Us

Most of u ladies are kinda New but I've been at this game for quite some time Oct 2014 was 3yrs!! Also last year I had 3 MC the last 2 were natural BFPs but both I knew would end by my test!! This last one took 2 mos for my numbers to go back to Negative zone so I'm LTTCARL (long TTC after Recurrent Loss)

I'm not really sure where I am in my cycle either about to O or get AF cuz my temp is low! :shrug:

I'm going to see a new FS that specializes in recurrent Loss on 1/22!!

Long story short I am a Veteran the only thing I haven't tried is IVF due to cost but If u have any questions feel free to ask!! :)


----------



## penelopejones

@Wish2B I'm in a similar situation. I'm 37 and we've been trying to conceive #2 for almost a year. I went in after 6 months and they did basic blood work on me which came back normal, but did not test DH or ask many husbands. The OB/gyn was totally condescending and said he was sure I'd be pregnant soon. Well, that hasn't happened so far. I'm going to call a clinic this week and see what they say. 

@Vonn: It took us 6 months to conceive DD. (And thanks). That was 2 years ago, and for part of that I wasn't using OPKs or doing anything to figure out my cycle. So I figured now that I know more it would happen more easily this time, but it hasn't worked out that way.


----------



## penelopejones

Sis4Us said:


> Long story short I am a Veteran the only thing I haven't tried is IVF due to cost but If u have any questions feel free to ask!! :)

I have some questions! How does it work if you feel like you need assistance? Do you start by seeing your ob/gyn, or do you go to a fertility clinic? Do they kind of direct you toward different treatments or do you have to push them? 

My experience with ob/gyns so far (and I've seen 2 different ones while TTC, at different times) is that they can sometimes be dismissive of your concerns and just say to keep trying.


----------



## tryingfora2nd

Hi guys can I join? Im a total POAS addict and so far BFN at 9 dpi today so I will text again on the 17th (if no af) Thanks!


----------



## Sis4Us

If Ur insurance covers w out a Referral then I would just call a Fertilty Dr 
It might take awhile to find one u r comfortable w and u want to be comfortable and feel like they have Ur best interest !!!

What were your numbers at testing?? Some Drs will say they r ok but they could be Questionable!
My P was 7 on Cd21 and my OBGYN said it was ok NO u need to have above 10 for pregnancy ideally above 15!!
So I was failed by my OBGYN and had to go elsewhere where they agree I need P supplements! 
It's also been proven during pregancy my P was 11 even w 200mg a day so I know one of my issues at least :haha:


----------



## Vonn

Penelope--You should definitely check with your insurance company to see what kind of coverage you have for infertility. If possible, definitely try to see a reproductive endocrinologist, that is the infertility specialist. You may need a referral from your primary care dr. And as for your dr blowing you off, not okay! 6 months is the standard amount of time to begin looking *seriously* into conception issues.

Every dr is different, so it'll be hard to say whether you'll need to be pushy. In my opinion, advocate for yourself. Read up and be aware of options and risks. But that's me & I have "fired" 5 doctors in the past year and a half! (I've got more than just fertility issues.) My biggest lesson is that no one cares about my body and health more than I do. Not even my husband. And definitely not my doctors.

Welcome tryingfora2nd!


----------



## penelopejones

Sis4Us said:


> If Ur insurance covers w out a Referral then I would just call a Fertilty Dr
> It might take awhile to find one u r comfortable w and u want to be comfortable and feel like they have Ur best interest !!!
> 
> What were your numbers at testing?? Some Drs will say they r ok but they could be Questionable!:

Here were my numbers: 

Progesterone 9.7 (he said normal) 
Testosterone 20 
LH 1.8
FSH 1.3
Prolactin 2.3

What do you think?


----------



## Leti

Penelope, here you can find a list of hormones and their ranges https://www.fertilityplus.com/faq/hormonelevels.html


----------



## penelopejones

So my test was taken on cd23. Does that mean that only the progesterone value is really relevant compared to that list? Should I request a cd3 test for the other levels?


----------



## Vonn

Yes, redo. Progesterone should be taken on CD 21, or 7 DPO. FSH, LH, Prolactin, Estadiol (estrogen), and AMH should be taken on CD 3.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes what Vonn said the P is the only on tested that late all the others should be tested CD3 and even some FS will check LH and E around O!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ugh, I think I'm going to have to have more tests done - first question on the list! I had a battery of bloodwork done in July but seems it was more for STDs, thyroid, hemogram, rubella, prolactin, LH, TSH. I haven't had the progesterone or anything done.

ok, got my first 3 questions ready:
do I need more blood work for other hormones?
I seem to have a shorter LP (10-11 days) - prog issue?
I seem to ovulate late (cd17/18) - issue?

Penelope - definitely look into an RE/specialist for this. My OB actually said 'ok the next step is to go see an RE', thankfully, so I didn't have to ask. I actually thought everything would just be done there. They simply looked at my age and the time we'd already spent trying and said it's time to move on up. I don't know if you have any friends in the area that have gone through this as well, but it might help to have personal referrals. I didn't go with the office my OB recommended b/c my insurance carrier considers this other place a 'Center of Excellence' and I have a higher coverage rate there. If we don't like it, I have a friend who went to another place and LOVED them, so may try them next. Really hoping we don't have to!
But if you're at a loss as to how to start the search, try that. 

Vonn - my appointment is on Monday.

This is helpful, ladies!! Thank you! Especially to Sis for offering your knowledge and experiences. I'm so sorry that you've been going through this for so long. I'm very curious to hear about your next phase with the specialist for recurring losses. I hope they find the magic you need!


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks wish!!

Also the February thread is up when u want to join no rush as its only mid January :)


----------



## penelopejones

Wish2BMom said:


> Penelope - definitely look into an RE/specialist for this.

Thanks! A friend recommended someone she and her sister both saw, and loved. I"m going to call today and see what they say. 

I think I have a similar pattern of late ovulation (CD20 or so) and then 10-11 day LP. (The stupid ob/gyn I saw said I must just have had false positive OPKs because no one ovulates that late.) UGH.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes call the FS the OBGYN doesn't know what they r talking about !! Lots of ladies O late and w a short LP u might just need a stringer O which can be done w meds!! GL

I'm the opposite Im a early Oer so I have pushed my O back but only to CD13 I think I need that CD15 for a good juicy Egg!! ;)


----------



## Leti

Yes, many women with PCOS ovulate later in their cycle, your OBGYN doesn't know what he is talking about.


----------



## JJay

Welcome tryingforno2! Good luck I've just joined too and am trying for no.3. I'm 38 and DH is 45. We have just started ttc but think I'm out already as am 6dpo but have been ill with high temps the last couple of days. 

Wish3bemom I had the same trouble with #1 they wanted to do tests on CD20 but I know I ovulate between cd19 and cd21 so I suggested later. I found a lot of the doctors very cynical about temping and opks. One told me to throw all that stuff in the bin! Luckily I got a BFP the months was due to take the test. I think a lot of them seem to work on the basis of a cd14 ovulation.


----------



## Vonn

I agree with JJay about some docs only considering standard 28-day cycles with ov on CD 14. Ridiculous!! Do they doctor textbooks or actual living and breathing women? 

My most recently fired ob/gyn told me that you can only measure progesterone levels on CD 21 with ov on CD 14. I asked her how someone can find out their progesterone if they don't ov on CD 14 and she actually told me they can't. Not possible. See ya later, lady!


----------



## Sis4Us

Wow that's Crazy Vonn P can be measured any time my Betas r always w HCG and P!!

But to know if u Od 7dpo is the day that needs to be tested!!


----------



## penelopejones

Leti said:


> Yes, many women with PCOS ovulate later in their cycle, your OBGYN doesn't know what he is talking about.

Right. And I have been semi-but-not-completely diagnosed with PCOS in the past (via fasting blood test and inconclusive ultrasounds--one showed enlarged ovaries, but the repeat 1 year later showed they had shrunk down). I told the ob/gyn about that but he didn't seem worried or convinced. UGH.


----------



## Leti

Ladies, I'm out, good luck and baby dust for all waiting!


----------



## AugustBride6

Darn it Leti! I thought for sure you were getting it! :hugs: IUI#2 must be the lucky one!


----------



## Wish2BMom

GAH, dang it!! I'm sorry, Leti! FX'ed for IUI #2 as well!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Vonn said:


> I agree with JJay about some docs only considering standard 28-day cycles with ov on CD 14. Ridiculous!! Do they doctor textbooks or actual living and breathing women?
> 
> My most recently fired ob/gyn told me that you can only measure progesterone levels on CD 21 with ov on CD 14. I asked her how someone can find out their progesterone if they don't ov on CD 14 and she actually told me they can't. Not possible. See ya later, lady!

HAHA, "not possible", that's awesome. 
Let's be honest, lady - you're just incompetent, right? It's ok, you can admit it...
I hope I don't have these issues but now I won't be surprised AND I'm more aware of what to listen for!


----------



## Leti

AugustBride6 said:


> Darn it Leti! I thought for sure you were getting it! :hugs: IUI#2 must be the lucky one!

I'm not doing IUI 2, hubby doesn't want to :nope:
I'll go in tomorrow to see if I can do Clomid only.


----------



## AugustBride6

What was his reason? Are you ok with that?


----------



## Wish2BMom

aw, Leti. That makes me so sad. Are you ok with this?


----------



## Leti

first because insurance doesn't cover it. And second he doesn't believe it works for us. He told me we try again in three months!!!!

I think he doesn't get it. :dohh::dohh:


----------



## AugustBride6

Leti...if you dont mind me asking, what was the reason you were doing the IUI? I probably know this already but dont remember. :blush:


----------



## Leti

AugustBride6 said:


> Leti...if you dont mind me asking, what was the reason you were doing the IUI? I probably know this already but dont remember. :blush:

We've been trying since July 2012, 2 chemical pregnancies, last one was Nov 2013. Just though it will increase our chances. We don't have sperm issues, but I don't have a lot of EWCM...


----------



## BabyBump2015

hi ladies, can you add me to the list? i will be testing on Jan 28th.


----------



## Vonn

Leti--I'm so sorry the IUI didn't work for you this month. Maybe clomid will do the trick!

August--Are you doing IUI again? Do you take clomid/femara/follistim in addition?

Come on, BFP!!


----------



## AugustBride6

leti- if his swimmers are good then maybe Clomid will be a good choice!

von- Providing I ovulate on my left side we will do another IUI this month. We have given ourselves a cap of 3, so lets hope #2 is it! No, I am not taking any medications. I ovulate on my own, DH's swimmers are just a little bit slow.


----------



## AugustBride6

Leti.. I'm hoping off the IUI train this month too! DH will be leaving for two weeks right around ovulation plus I'm pretty confident I'm ovulating on my bad side. We are going to try at home and take some stress off ourselves both with timing and money. We will do the IUI next month if we don't have luck this month. I just stocked up on mucinex and raspberry leaf tea. Let's get this party started!


----------



## Leti

AugustBride6 said:


> Leti.. I'm hoping off the IUI train this month too! DH will be leaving for two weeks right around ovulation plus I'm pretty confident I'm ovulating on my bad side. We are going to try at home and take some stress off ourselves both with timing and money. We will do the IUI next month if we don't have luck this month. I just stocked up on mucinex and raspberry leaf tea. Let's get this party started!

maybe we wont need iui after all! fxd!!!


----------



## Gypsey4

Hey Ladies, just wanted to give you a quick update. AF hasn't arrived yet but I took a test yesterday and got a BFN. My temps are still up which gives me a glimmer of hope. I guess I will just have to wait and see...


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi girls - happy Monday!

RE appointment is today! though we won't be able to do anything until next month, I'm 3-4dpo right now (I think 4, FF thinks 3). I wonder what that means for the appt today, though? guess it's just a consultation.

anyway - Gypsey - FX'ed for you! what dpo are you?


----------



## AugustBride6

Good luck Wish2B! I hope you have a plan in place today:happydance:


----------



## Lanfear333

Good luck Wish!

Why is it that my body likes to get sick during the time I should be temping for ovulation? It's really hard to get pregnant when A. you can't pinpoint ovulation and B. when you don't feel like bding because you feel like hell. Rant over.


----------



## Wish2BMom

agreed, lan - so frustrating! or when you and DH decide to fight and not speak for a bit during O. Also fun. I hope you're feeling better soon, hon!

just got back from the RE's - need to have a bit more bloodwork done and an intrauterine U/S to check the uterine lining and egg stash and all that. So I have to go back on cd3 for all of that, probably around 1/30. DH needs to have his SA results sent over as well and got blood taken today for his vitals, so prob won't have an actual plan in place until mid-Feb. So far, based on what she knows, she's recommending IVF. We wanted to try IUI first, so we may go that route. She's not opposed to it but just knows we're fighting the clock, so wants the highest-success-rate treatment to be what we jump to.
And if after all test results are in and we think IUI, we may not be able to start until March b/c both she and we are on vacation the last week of Feb and I think that's when that next cycle would start. Ugh.


----------



## AugustBride6

Hope you feel better Lan! 

Wish....I had to do the blood work and U/S at our consultation too. We were lucky enough to be on CD4 at our appt. I know March seems far away but when you have waited this long, whats a few more months. You will be able to enjoy your vacation :wine:, it might be your last one for a while :blue:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thanks! I hope you're right, August!


----------



## Gypsey4

Ladies, I'm out. The big bad :witch: came this morning. My last cycle was 26 days and this cycle was 33 days. WTH? Kind of frustrating.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm sorry Gypsey!!


----------



## Leti

Sorry Gypsey. Good luck next month!


----------



## AugustBride6

:hugs: gypsy.... Stupid witch!


----------



## skweek35

I'm definitely out this month! Already onto CD 4. On to cycle 9!!!


----------



## Vonn

Sorry to hear it, Gypsey and skweek. Boo for AF! On to the next cycle. :winkwink:


----------



## JJay

Sorry Gypsy, I had a long cycle this month too! What's with that? AF arrived today after a few days of BFN so on to February for me x


----------



## Sis4Us

The February thread is up for anyone who wants to join!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

To those still waiting!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thanks for setting that up, Sis! I hope the Feb thread has more luck than the Jan one!!


----------



## Lanfear333

I'm apparently bad luck. Sorry everyone.


----------



## Sis4Us

No such thing Lanfear !!!! :nope:


----------



## Wish2BMom

lan that's not what I meant! January is bad luck, not you! plenty of us have had weird cycles this month. Let's straighten them out and catch the egg in Feb :)


----------



## Bluefairy1

AF got me yesterday. Going to make a doctors appointment as its been 6 months now and dh is also keen to get his swimmers checked.

GL to everyone left to test!


----------



## Wish2BMom

So sorry bluefairy but I'm glad you have a plan!


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry bluefairy :hugs: 
We're cycle buddies again!


----------



## Lanfear333

I am implying I'm bad luck. I didn't think you were, Wish!

I do have a tendency to be a cooler, though. I wish that weren't the case!


----------



## Wish2BMom

just started spotting so I'm assuming I'll get full flow at some point today. Nessaw - you're the last one standing!


----------



## Lanfear333

Sorry Wish.


----------



## nessaw

I have had a few symptoms since the weekend. Tested yesterday eve at what I think was8 or 9dpo with frer and bfn but I haven't used my cbfm this month so don't kniw fir sure what dpo it is. Will keep you updated.


----------



## nessaw

Bfn this morning at what I think is 12dpo. Am going to call it a bust. I so wanted to be pg again before the 1 year anniversary of losing the twins next week. At least I can have the champagne we've been saving for our honeymoon starting valentine's day.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm sorry nessaw. Enjoy that champagne!!


----------



## penelopejones

So sorry, nessaw. 

January is almost over. Were there any BFPs on this thread? One?


----------



## Wish2BMom

I don't think any, Penelope! so that just means there should be double in Feb! ;)


----------



## Lanfear333

None this month, Penelope, but Sis might get a bfp over in the feb board before the end of January. That counts, right? lol


----------



## AugustBride6

it absolutely counts, we need at least one!


----------



## penelopejones

At least one would be good. 

I just read that the average TTC over the age of 35 is 1-2 years, which depresses me. I thought 1 year was average. 2 years seems like a long time, especially since in the back of my mind I've thought about having 3 total. If it takes that long, I don't think 3 kids would be in the cards for us. :cry:


----------



## myra

penelopejones said:


> At least one would be good.
> 
> I just read that the average TTC over the age of 35 is 1-2 years, which depresses me. I thought 1 year was average. 2 years seems like a long time, especially since in the back of my mind I've thought about having 3 total. If it takes that long, I don't think 3 kids would be in the cards for us. :cry:

Don't let statistics get you down. They are just numbers and encompass a wide range of time frames. We conceived our first when I wad 38 after 3 months of TTC and this pregnancy we got a BFP after 2 months, just after my 41st birthday. 

I'm really hoping February is a much better month for all of the 35+ women!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Still BFN this Am I think the cyst is holding AF as I feel no cramping or anything just sore boobs and a Lil headache !!! I either Od later or it's the cyst I haven't had a proper AF since October BFP November!! I'm so lost at this point!!

Hope February Brings us all a BFP!!


----------



## penelopejones

> Don't let statistics get you down. They are just numbers and encompass a wide range of time frames. We conceived our first when I wad 38 after 3 months of TTC and this pregnancy we got a BFP after 2 months, just after my 41st birthday.
> 
> I'm really hoping February is a much better month for all of the 35+ women!!

Wow, you've had really good luck! It took us 6 months to conceive #1 and I was 35 then. Now I'm 37 and we've been trying for 11 months. I'm just getting worried.


----------



## nessaw

Well nothing happening here. Pretty sure I'm not pg and not going to spend pennies on a test! Af better show before the honeymoon starts on Valentine's day! Hoping for a more successful February for us all.


----------



## nessaw

Well af just showed so that's a wrap! Fx sis.x


----------



## Wish2BMom

Ugh sorry nessaw!!!

Sis - I'm hoping so much you just have a shy BFP!


----------

